# Criterium International -- YES!



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Fedrigo, way to go!!

Vino looking very good. Contador showing his cracks and Armstrong not anywhere near ready enough.

Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Armstrong was in there somewhere???

That can't be, the cameras showed other people.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Windermere said:


> Armstrong was in there somewhere???
> 
> That can't be, the cameras showed other people.


the french camera mans union did not allow him to stay around waiting for Armstrong  
(plenty of shots of Lance)


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Great ride by Fedrigo - I was surprised at the way he dropped Machado so easily. This is surely Sanchez's to lose now? He has a real knack of coming good where it matters on a climb - in the last couple of kms.

Interesting stage - wonder if Vino will go off on one tomorrow?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Should be interesting. With Evans right there... How long is the TT?

Nice to see Machado up there. Horner too. (Always great to see Chris go well. Too bad the RS ride apparently comes with a gag order.)


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

TT is prologue length - too short for Evans, I think.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting stage. Today was shadow boxing - the Shack seeing if they, in the shape of Horner could put a dent into Contador's confidence and Contador not rising to the bait because he's got bigger fish to fry later in the year and is taking a rest - is how I read it.

Sanchez and Evans look good for tomorrow.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if he can do it, but I'm always cheering for Horner; this would be a good victory for him.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

albert owen said:


> Interesting stage. Today was shadow boxing - the Shack seeing if they, in the shape of Horner could put a dent into Contador's confidence and Contador not rising to the bait because he's got bigger fish to fry later in the year and is taking a rest - is how I read it.
> 
> Sanchez and Evans look good for tomorrow.


I disagree about Contador, he was going for time bonuses early in the stage, obviously thinking he would be there at the end. He just didn't have it.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i gotta gree with buenos aires. i have never seen those faces come out of conti. and once he cracked and the eventual winners broke out of the pack, astana looked to dissolve.

in fact, radio shack looked to have more legs in the lead group when they sprang machado. if this was a taste of the jousting we will see in july, its gonna be a hot summer.

the only comment i have on la: apres race for a moment i thought he was wearing a hoodie that was screened to look like the shack jerseys. this is something i have long-thought teams should do. they should produce tshirts that are screened too look like the actual race jerseys. fans may want to show their devotion to a team, but dont wanna wear a tight technical jersey while just spectating.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I bet Contador was playing "having a bad day" a'la Armstrong in leTour. It wouldn't suprise me that Contador would use one of Lance's public moments against him.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

and Fedrigo cinches it, bravo!


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Will Machado make the RS TdF team - there aren't many free spots after Kloden, Leipheimer, Popovych et al have taken up theirs? I'm not sure whether he would trouble Contador come July - he couldn't match him at the Algarve and he couldn't match Fedrigo here. And sending riders on the attack is just not how RS will play it come July. But he is an interesting prospect for the future if he's developed properly.

Very excited by the winner - chapeau. The TT was certainly v interesting with both Contador & Armstrong riding en bloc - certainly augured better for AC come the TdF

Update: Bruyneel says no TdF for Machado


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mention for Sky's Russell Downing. Great ride today. In the domestic UK racing scene he has been the class of the field in recent times. Good to see that he's made the transition to the big time with style.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Mention for Sky's Russell Downing. Great ride today. In the domestic UK racing scene he has been the class of the field in recent times. Good to see that he's made the transition to the big time with style.


+1 Very deserved


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Just a shame that Sky seem to fall apart at any race over 80kms (Flecha excepted, of course)


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

albert owen said:


> Interesting stage. Today was shadow boxing - the Shack seeing if they, in the shape of Horner could put a dent into Contador's confidence and Contador not rising to the bait because he's got bigger fish to fry later in the year and is taking a rest - is how I read it.
> 
> Sanchez and Evans look good for tomorrow.


LOL at the fan boys take on a horrible performance.

In bet Andy took notice of the cracks.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Lance could have given his teamates a few more props afterwards. Seem to go out of his way to kiss some french hiney.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

anyone notice Conti on the saddle during the tt? he would get about 4-5 revolutions and the slam himself back to the tail of the saddle. I know riders slide a bit forward during a tt, but this seemed like a lot. And he was slamming back on the saddle.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

weltyed said:


> anyone notice Conti on the saddle during the tt? he would get about 4-5 revolutions and the slam himself back to the tail of the saddle. I know riders slide a bit forward during a tt, but this seemed like a lot. And he was slamming back on the saddle.



Yea I noticed that too. I thought it was kind of odd. Any one catch the Lance post interview. I like his "I'm riding Errrrr Racing Flanders next week"


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> anyone notice Conti on the saddle during the tt? he would get about 4-5 revolutions and the slam himself back to the tail of the saddle. I know riders slide a bit forward during a tt, but this seemed like a lot. And he was slamming back on the saddle.


His position is off or his back is weak relative to his abs.

As if it matters for the likes of him...


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Nearly 3" a km over Old Tex will do very nicely - and it's only March :wink:


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Bianchigirl said:


> Nearly 3" a km over Old Tex will do very nicely - and it's only March :wink:


You may not like the guy who dominated for so many years, but at least support your case with facts and accurate math.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> His position is off or his back is weak relative to his abs.
> 
> As if it matters for the likes of him...


You think it impacts his results at all? If it does, that just makes his dominance of the TT all the more impressive. I noticed he puts his head down a good bit too. I would love to see his wattage numbers for yesterday's effort.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Sorry, what part of the qualifying 'nearly' did you not understand? I'll grant you that I neglected to deduct 2" so it's closer to 2" a km but that's a healthy lead for someone who, as you rightly note above, sometimes didn't seem entirely comfortable on the bike (could have had something to do with the parcours, too, which was 'not consistent' according to Armstrong).

Still, having been teammates last season, both men will know exactly the kinds of improvements the other is likely to make and how and when, so I imagine this was an interesting experience for them both to evaluate each other's form at the moment.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Bianchigirl said:


> Sorry, what part of the qualifying 'nearly' did you not understand? I'll grant you that I neglected to deduct 2" so it's closer to 2" a km but that's a healthy lead for someone who, as you rightly note above, sometimes didn't seem entirely comfortable on the bike (could have had something to do with the parcours, too, which was 'not consistent' according to Armstrong).
> 
> Still, having been teammates last season, both men will know exactly the kinds of improvements the other is likely to make and how and when, so I imagine this was an interesting experience for them both to evaluate each other's form at the moment.


Good point.

By the way, 2" is near 1" so Armstrong only being beaten by 1" a km is basically a dead heat. Taking into account that Armstrong was recovering from a stomach illness and it takes older guys longer to get into form...Armstrong basically beat Conti by 8" per km which is nearly 10" per km. :wink:


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

BassNBrew said:


> Good point.
> 
> By the way, 2" is near 1" so Armstrong only being beaten by 1" a km is basically a dead heat. Taking into account that Armstrong was recovering from a stomach illness and it takes older guys longer to get into form...Armstrong basically beat Conti by 8" per km which is nearly 10" per km. :wink:


Very droll


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dont all the big guys do that "shimmy" where they look like they keep pushing back in the saddle? Is it really discomfort or some sort of feedback thing? Ive noticed it quite a bit.
Frankly I dont know how anyone gets on a bike at all after gastroenteritis. I know its possible, but it leaves you feeling real drained.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just happy I was able to watch it on DirectTV.
VS is still Lance-centric but I dont give a damn - as long as I can watch.

Not a Fan-boy of either LA or AC - don't really think we can take too much out of this race re the rivelry LA/AC - besides, I think AC is (should be) much more concerned about some of the younger riders...mostly Andy for sure.


----------

